# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  كل الدعم لمرشح اجماع عشيره القرعان

## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

كل الدعم لمرشح عشيره القرعان 
رافت حسن القرعان 
ابو يزن

نرجو من جميع طلاب الكليه الذين يحملون الدائره 8 
التصويت لمرشح الاجماع؟
والله ولي التوفيق

مع تحيات 
عمر محمد القرعان؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ولا يهمكك احنا مع النائب

----------


## الحوت

بالتوفيق لمرشحكم .. القرعان ناس بنشد فيكم الظهر

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

تسلم يا كبير
على راسي يا حوووت 

omarquran1989@yahoo.com  هذا ايميلي للتعارف؟

----------

